# [solved] udev network device renaming

## jamapii

Hi,

I have the files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  811 Mar  3 14:53 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-my-net.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1903 Apr 13  2012 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1005 Nov 22 14:50 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

70-my-net is mostly a copy of 70-persistent-net and sets up names like ethmy0.

However, I have never seen any of my names. Doesn't it take precedence over 70-persistent-net, as it is sorted first alphabetically?

Does udev write any log messages or debug output?

udev version is 197-r8Last edited by jamapii on Mon Apr 29, 2013 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *jamapii wrote:*   

> Doesn't it take precedence

 

It's run first, but whatever sets NAME *last* wins - unless := is used instead of =

man udev says:

 *Quote:*   

>        :=  
> 
>            Assign a value to a key finally; disallow any later changes.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Does udev write any log messages or debug output?

 

Read man udevadm

Here's sample udev rules.

----------

## jamapii

Thanks! It works with NAME:=

----------

